# Frau + Bus = FAIL!



## Tokko (30 Okt. 2008)

*Innenansicht​*

​

*Aussenansicht​*

​


----------



## Katzun (30 Okt. 2008)

der muss aber echt geträumt haben, wie kann man denn da von der strasse abkommen


----------



## Muli (31 Okt. 2008)

Meine Fresse! Sowas kann richtig ins Auge gehen!

Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!


----------

